# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El fiscal señala a Cerdá como cabeza visible de maniobras ilícitas ligadas a la desaladora

## NoRegistrado

*Presenta una denuncia contra el exconsejero y otra quincena de personas por delitos societarios, falsedad, prevaricación, fraude, malversación...* 



> Antonio Cerdá Cerdá, quien fue poderoso consejero de Agricultura y Aguas y hombre clave en varios gobiernos de Ramón Luis Valcárcel, aparece retratado en una denuncia de la Fiscalía Superior como la cabeza visible de una supuesta trama de corrupción ligada a la construcción y explotación de la desalinizadora de Escombreras. El presunto máximo responsable de un entramado de intereses que se habría orientado a cometer un descomunal fraude -de decenas de millones de euros- contra las arcas de la Administración regional.
> 
> La denuncia fue presentada días atrás por el fiscal de Delitos Urbanísticos y contra el Medio Ambiente, José Luis Díaz Manzanera, después de una investigación que se ha prolongado a lo largo de un año y que arrancó a raíz de sendas denuncias interpuestas por el PSOE y por el letrado Diego de Ramón.
> 
> Fuentes conocedoras del proceso han confirmado a 'La Verdad' que el asunto se encuentra en estos momentos en manos del Juzgado Decano de Murcia, que en las próximas horas ya debería de haberlo remitido a alguno de los nueve juzgados de Instrucción de la capital murciana conforme a las normas de reparto legalmente establecidas.
> 
> Será el titular de ese juzgado en el que recaiga la denuncia quien decida si la admite o no a trámite.
> 
> La decisión del Ministerio Público de judicializar la investigación se ha adoptado, siempre según las fuentes mencionadas, después de que las gestiones practicadas en los últimos meses hayan aportado gran número de indicios acerca de la aparente comisión de múltiples delitos, entre los que se encontrarían los de prevaricación, fraude, malversación de caudales públicos, delitos societarios, falsedad documental, administración desleal, fraude de subvenciones públicas...
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201511...0010349-v.html

Así es imposible.
 El grado de corrupción alrededor del agua es tal, que todo lo que tocan apesta.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (20-nov-2015)

----------

